# Any ideas what this plant is?



## mrfrg.4 (May 6, 2017)

Any ideas? It was covered with bees and other insects.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Looks similar to:

Echinops sphaerocephalus - Great Globe Thistle
https://www.google.com/search?q=Ech...KHawGCI0Q_B0wCnoECAoQAw#imgrc=QkNTd00agmrfRM:


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

GregV said:


> Looks similar to:
> 
> Echinops sphaerocephalus - Great Globe Thistle


Leaves are different


----------



## mrfrg.4 (May 6, 2017)

The leaves are more iris/grass like.


----------



## Kuro (Jun 18, 2015)

Rattlesnake master (Eryngium yuccifolium)?


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Michael Palmer said:


> Leaves are different


Yes.
But there are many cultivars and similar species/subspecies of Genus Echinops (Globe Thistle) exist.
This is a popular ornamental plant..
A very heavy nectar producer; my Siberian plant listing says *1000kg/hectare*.

Here - Echinops bannaticus ‘Star Frost’ has "*narrow green leaves*".
Available for sale at Digging Dog Nursery :
https://www.diggingdog.com/pages2/echinops.php


----------



## Knisely (Oct 26, 2013)

Kuro said:


> Rattlesnake master (Eryngium yuccifolium)?


Eryngium yuccifolium is correct. Do the google if you want to confirm--the leaves seal the deal for real.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Knisely said:


> Eryngium yuccifolium is correct. Do the google if you want to confirm--the leaves seal the deal for real.


Indeed!
Looks as if the closest match.


----------

